

Show HN: Appcubator - Easy way to Prototype Web Apps - icanberk
https://appcubator.com/showhn/

======
seldo
This is a really, really, really great idea that I've been thinking should be
practical for a couple of months now. I wish these guys the best of luck. I
even started work on a (not yet even vaguely functional) prototype of an open-
source version of pretty much the same idea (
[https://github.com/seldo/makomi](https://github.com/seldo/makomi) )

------
celadon
I think my chief interest in these kinds of ideas is in enabling designers/et
cetera to flesh out their ideas for certain interfaces/functionality/tools.
It's much easier to express why an idea is cool and worth pursuing (esp. when
getting others to come on board and build with you) when you have a prototype
that can implement parts of your vision.

There's definite value in giving designers agency in expressing ideas
interactively and aesthetically. So I'm really curious if this tool will be
used like that. I'm definitely more a designer than a developer, so I think
this would make it easier to being implementing an idea without getting
frustrated with trying to DIY my own backend.

------
anonymous_lol
So, a place for non technical people to make websites and call themselves as
co-founders?

~~~
frakkingcylons
Why would lowering the technical barrier to access be a bad thing when it
helps people flesh out their ideas?

------
sync
Looks really interesting.

Just a quick note: You should really turn off the django DEBUG flag...
[http://ilter-
ourbnb.appcubator.com/Listings_Page/?query=&fie...](http://ilter-
ourbnb.appcubator.com/Listings_Page/?query=&field_json=\[%22description%22%2C+%22city%22%2C+%22price%22%2C+%22photo%22\])

------
choochootrain
I know these guys and I'm continually impressed with the quality of the work
they put out. Good work!

------
nbn234
This is an excellent idea. I remember seeing a similar attempt years ago from
the guys at IBM - although it was a PHP app.

The guys could drag a data source on to a widget and automatically configure
it. It was amazing.

Your site is a work in progress but so far so good! :)

------
kahramaner
Very very interesting stuff. Looking forward to where you guys go with this.
If implemented well, this COULD be the new geocities WITH backend. Loving it

------
hayksaakian
"Fill in with Facebook"

Good idea...

~~~
tehwebguy
Agreed. Even though having a "Sign Up with Facebook" link would do about the
same it seems more like you are offering a convenience rather than begging for
auth keys.

------
sam1r
I really like how I can just drag the social login buttons, and it just works!
I would definitely use this in the future because I don't have to worry about
the individual social login API's anymore. Best of luck guys!

------
livestyle
What on boarding service did you use? Fantastic Job!

~~~
icanberk
Hi! Thanks for the compliment. We build out own onboarding service with some
help from external JS libraries. It's still a little glitch but I hope it was
helpful.

------
bichiliad
I feel like this could end up being a pretty good educational tool to get
people/students/whoever interested in developing web applications as well.

------
rgeyzer
FYI...Your FB Auth is in Sandbox mode.

~~~
icanberk
Hi! Thanks for the notice. We've fixed it just now. Please let us know if
there is anything else we can do.

------
zeppelinnn
looks like a pretty awesome tool, making web dev possible for anyone. excited
to see where this goes!

------
WasimBhai
Great idea. Now going to test it.

------
masterspy7
Looks nice. Building web apps doesn't have to be hard and these guys prove it.

------
folz
I'm pretty blown away at how easy the build-a-twitter demo was. Awesome work!

------
bobchint
Nice, def going to use this.

~~~
anonymous_lol
Yeah you would, since your account was created 4 minutes ago for this purpose.
:/

~~~
bichiliad
I've got to say, for someone with nothing but negative comments on this
thread, you've yet to produce something constructive.

